# Attended an Support Group!!



## Rezx (Jan 15, 2019)

I finally managed to get out, and attend one of the support groups near me. It was nerve wrecking, but i did it! Yay, what else can i do now!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Good to hear! You can do whatever you want.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats! It seems like 90% of group members never do make it.


----------



## Meribast (Feb 4, 2013)

Rezx said:


> I finally managed to get out, and attend one of the support groups near me. It was nerve wrecking, but i did it! Yay, what else can i do now!


You can do anything and be anything, in fact you can become a banana!


----------



## lily (Nov 9, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations. I love support groups. The first time I attended a meeting I had a mild panic attack but it got better after that. I still get a little nervous before I speak but it's great to feel the anxiety fade away to nothing the more I talk. Support groups are great to vent to people, and they never judge. Another great thing about support groups is I get to work on my exposure therapy regarding public speaking.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline (Apr 11, 2019)

That's awesome, OP! What kind of support group did you go to? Was it the NAMI one or another organization? I used to facilitate a NAMI group, and I think support groups are just such a great way to help encourage others.


----------

